# how do i root?



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

been looking around but how do i root the droid charge and what rom is recommended?


----------



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

SuperOneClick or Z4 root would be the easiest.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

First of all, SuperOneClick or similar methods do not work for this phone.

First, go to this thread and read it at least twice, then come back and read the rest of this: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...de.-Everything-How-To.-Rom-Kernels-Radios-CWM

The basic method for rooting this phone is to flash CWM via Odin, boot into CWM, and flash a ROM and/or kernel to achieve root. You can just flash superuser if you want to only root and nothing else, but most people want more. The choice of ROM and kernel depend on what you're looking for. Read about each ROM, ask questions, and don't be afraid to try a few different combos to find out what you want.

The biggest choice to make is whether to stay with Froyo or switch to the Gingerbread leak.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> First of all, SuperOneClick or similar methods do not work for this phone.
> 
> First, go to this thread and read it at least twice, then come back and read the rest of this: http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php...de.-Everything-How-To.-Rom-Kernels-Radios-CWM
> 
> ...


I want full root and to flash roms. I heard gummy is a good rom? Ill for sure want gingerbread.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

all you have to do is use Odin to flash CWM, then flash your rom of choice in CWM or if there's an Odin package for the rom simply just flash in Odin... it will root you and give you a sweet custom rom

Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

anoninja118 said:


> all you have to do is use Odin to flash CWM, then flash your rom of choice in CWM or if there's an Odin package for the rom simply just flash in Odin... it will root you and give you a sweet custom rom
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


thanks for the response.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://www.toms-world.org/android/

is that a good guide on how to flash the charge?

also i assume if i want to run GB i have to flash a new radio via oden correct? is the radio the same as the modem firmware?

sorry for all the questions but my charge will be here tomorrow and id like to make sure i do everything correctly. right now im torn between gummy and eclipse roms.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> http://www.toms-world.org/android/
> 
> is that a good guide on how to flash the charge?
> 
> ...


This guide is outdated, the process is simple. Flash the EP1W leak from TBH via Odin, then flash CWM via Odin, then flash Gummy, Infinite, or (shudders) Humble after you boot into leak via CWM. It's pretty simple if you follow those steps. If you need to learn how to use Odin or CWM, I suggest reading my How-To thread on the subjects. You can find the downloads for Odin and CWM in there. You can find links to all the available roms in my list thread. Good luck! I recommend only using one of the three roms I listed as they are the only updated roms available.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> This guide is outdated, the process is simple. Flash the EP1W leak from TBH via Odin, then flash CWM via Odin, then flash Gummy, Infinite, or (shudders) Humble after you boot into leak via CWM. It's pretty simple if you follow those steps. If you need to learn how to use Odin or CWM, I suggest reading my How-To thread on the subjects. You can find the downloads for Odin and CWM in there. You can find links to all the available roms in my list thread. Good luck! I recommend only using one of the three roms I listed as they are the only updated roms available.


thanks for the guide, you did forget to add links to the samsung x86 & x64 drivers though. i found some on xda updated in july 2011.

so to get this straight what i have to do:

install sammy drivers
open oden and make sure my device is recognized
flash the stock rom
flash cwm
boot into the rom then boot into recovery and flash gummy, a kernel, etc...

right?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Just flash Gummy, it has a baked in Kernel. If you do flash a kernel, I recommend Imoseyon's, as it is built for Gummy. Thanks for the info about the drivers. I'll add a link to Samsung's driver page.


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

OK my head is spinning I am a noob at this I got my charge today but have to wait for the battery and back plate to get here lol. I am not understanding this Odin stuff and flashing. I guess I should just keep reading it over and over till I get it huh


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Just flash Gummy, it has a baked in Kernel. If you do flash a kernel, I recommend Imoseyon's, as it is built for Gummy. Thanks for the info about the drivers. I'll add a link to Samsung's driver page.


im going to flash gummy and IMO'S new kernel. but first i want to make sure i have the latest gb radio which i already downloaded.

i have two questions:

1.) whats the difference between the latest cmw in your thread and the cmw/voodoo/4.0.0.8 one that's linked in the gummy thread? 
2.) is the voodoo sound mod pretty much the same as using volume+ in the market? because i already had purchased that previously.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

goater1220 said:


> OK my head is spinning I am a noob at this I got my charge today but have to wait for the battery and back plate to get here lol. I am not understanding this Odin stuff and flashing. I guess I should just keep reading it over and over till I get it huh


go here, it has pictures for you to use if needed. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1160580


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> im going to flash gummy and IMO'S new kernel. but first i want to make sure i have the latest gb radio which i already downloaded.
> 
> i have two questions:
> 
> ...


The one I posted is newer and supports nandriod backups. Anything older has been known to cause boot loop issues. As far as the sound mod, that's better answered by someone else. I don't know much about them.


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Double post


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

"fixxxer2012 said:


> go here, it has pictures for you to use if needed. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1160580


Thanks ... So everytime I want to flash a different rom I use Odin?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

"goater1220 said:


> Thanks ... So everytime I want to flash a different rom I use Odin?


Either Odin or CWM


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

"Rythmyc said:


> Either Odin or CWM


Thanks for the response ... Dam this sucks I have my new Droid charge (new to me at least) sitting on my table and I can't use it since I have to wait for the battery and back plate to come in the mail. Lol smh! !!!


----------

